# T.O.



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Does anyone want this guy?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I wish I had that Idiots money!!! The only real Idiots are us.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

No, TO is an absolute idiot. The guy can play, but listen to him...he is more of a distraction than anything else. I wouldn't want him at all. He and Moss must be really good friends!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

What is the bet that TO ends up in with the raiders next year, lining up opposite Randy Moss. There are not enough footballs available for these two clowns on one team!!!!


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

I bet moss and TO would hate each other.....they would steal each others spotlight on whos the biggest [email protected]$$.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

The only way someone could handle him would be sign him for 1 season because he doesn't get such a big head when he plays the 1st year for a team then its all down hill from there.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

He sure is playing it smart. :eyeroll: He acts like he does then demands the long term deal. Gee T.O think about it, maybe if you lost just a little of the attitude you'd get it. I think he's just jealous of the Vikings stealing all of the off the field attention this year. :lol:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I just laugh when I think about T.O. after his football season is over. Kind of like Dennis Rodman. He will be so craving the attention he will do his own reality show. :eyeroll:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'd take T.O. anyday, I hope the Vikings can get him, I dont care whether you like him or not, I miss MOSS.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

You will see the Vikings are on the road to recovery. D Culpeper was your problem!!


----------

